# Delta Grams Free Downloads starting today



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

from 1932 to 1972 the largest home woodworking publication was the Delta Grams and Flying chips Magazines. These historic books are packed full of timeless ideas on things to do and how to do it in your home workshop they will be available for free download thanks to an agreement between This Old Workshop and Delta Tool Manufacturing the New Delta wants to grasp the history and bring that history to woodworkers world wide we have decided to release these at a rate of at least 2 issues per month and will also be uploading several special issues from Delta in the 1963 era the name of the magazine was changed to flying chips under the ownership of Rockwell corp this didn't change the quality of the magazine now is your chance to see these vintage magazines for free and you can download them to your computer or tablet or even your smart Phone simply go to this Page and start the fun I do hope you enjoy these as much as I did over the years I have collected them.

Click Here http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/deltagram


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!
I'll be sure to save every issue.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you Dude … you are the man of the month 
do you have an exstra job in red cloth 24/12

I just added this to the new list superdave271 have made if you don´t mind 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34737#reply-393015

thanks for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for the link Dennis be sure to surf the rest of the site we have some great thing coming up in tool a product reviews


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I will now you have made me to it 
wuold have before …. but time fly as you know

Dennis


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

About five years ago Popular Woodworking published a wonderful book "Old-School Woodshop Accessories" compiled/written by Chris Gleason containg some 40 reproductions of the original Deltagram articles from the 1930s - 1940s.
Profusely illustrated, it's a good trip down memory as well as expanding the Deltagram articles with new, up-to-date project plans.

-Peter


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

yes that is a great book i got several copies for 1 cent at amazon it is a unique look into the delta grams it is interesting that they didn't have permission to reprint the delta grams in the book as far as i am able to find out the book is a great read if your into delta grams like I am you can buy it here http://www.amazon.com/Old-School-Woodshop-Accessories-Tried-True/dp/1558708081/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Lance, that's a great link !
Thank you from the same time zone, but the other end of the day.
You're up late, I'm up way too early.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Lance thanks for the heads up.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool…..Thanks!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude;

Excellent! I am thinking about building the cannon in the 1972 edition and looking forward to seeing future editions.

Looked at a couple of your reviews on your site also. Have been interested in the Rockler trim router table to use exclusively for round overs. Your review was very helpful in my decision to get one.

Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thanks Lance!


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Some interesting nostalgia Lance, thanks for the post


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the web site!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just ordered that book!

I don't know… I really had to think about that price…!!

I still don't see how they can do it… A Penny for the book, $3.99 shipping = Delivered $4.00!

Can't beat that!

BUT, How can they do it?! Does not make sense…

Thank you!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

you are all very welcome we also have more great stuff coming up we have a guest writer Mat cianci The saw wright from the saw blog.com will be doing a new article due out monday that teaches you how to buy high quality hand saws for the best price no more guess work after you read this great article and in the works are articles from Matt on saw sharpining this will be a series on how to take care of your saw and when to send it to a real pro like Matt also My Sharpiner article and many many great tool reviews and thing are in the works we want to help woodworkers make wise decisions and the delta gram archive is just the beginning please tell all your friends to come to this old workshop.com and to collect all the delta grams

also I am looking for copys of early delta grams top prices paid for the ones i am missing if you have these few that i am missing you can help complete the archive


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

You use the word "we"... who is "we"?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Daniel carter is the editor and we have been recruiting a few writers so i include the writers that are working on projects and of coarse myself


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

for those following the thread Matts article went up today and I have to tell you its great i think ill post another thread just about it


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, I went back and reread your profile statement…

You are a writer for This Old Workshop!!

It took awhile to soak in…


----------



## pons (Jan 24, 2012)

just browsed the issue. I think I have some 8 tracks around here somewhere.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope you will let us know when you add new issues.

Thanks.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

pons just modify the size to fit cds that what i am going to do and i am making it quite a bit taller

Bill new Re issues will go up on the 15th of each month and this month there will be a bonus book put up hope you enjoy the delta grams and all the tool reviews also Matt Ciancis article on buying an old saw is up be sure to check it out it is a great way to know what to buy


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

this just got picked up by Fine Woodworking and they are helping promote this please be sure to tell all your friends and the second downloads will be posted on the 15th of this month I dont know what issue I will choose but this is going to be a real good one I hope you all spread the word to all the woodworking sites your on and get the word out also be sure to join the tow site so you are in the drawing to win a free tool in the monthly drawing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

I received my FWW #225… I cannot find anything in it about this…

Could you please tell me the Page that it's on?

Thank you.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

its on the live website they have not put it in print as of yet

this came in my members email https://finewoodworking.com/item/45328/get-your-internet-hands-on-an-old-woodworking-magazine


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

I received my book yesterday!

*What a GREAT book!!*

*Has a lot of good Tips, etc. in it!*

Everyone should get this book! The price is Right! ... no excuse for not buying it! (unless you run out of'em) LOL

Thanks again… * Wonderful book!*


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya thats a great book and I knew you would love it most of it is about the deltagrams and it will be a tiny amount of coverage compared to the archive that we will have on thisoldworkshop.com the site will have every isue buy the time we are done it should be great and please tell all your friends to download their copy today


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well My friends it is that time of month again when the next two deltagrams are being re released they are up and ready to be downloaded again i have been looking for some specific Delta grams to upload for next month and would like to hear from you guys as to what you would like us to put up in the archive next month


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you need to create an account on that site? Can't find any downloads. -Jack


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

if you create an account it will get you an update each time new issues are uploaded and this will help you to be enroled in our monthly tool giveaway so be sure to use a real e-mail address so if you win we can send y7ou your email and we will post the notice of the winner on the front page they have one month to reply and get their prize we have some cool tools to give from our sponsors

Jack the site had a glitch it is fixed now pm me if you have any problems

should be here i just checked and the web master has it fixed http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/deltagram


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Lance
I have downloaded all 4 Delta grams posted to date, read and enjoyed them immensely. 
My Grandfather had these in his shop and I read them as a boy. He passed away some 20+ years ago and these have brought back some emotional memories, in a very good way.
I am Planning to record them to CD so I can share them with my son, grandson and my 4yr.old great-grandson who is already showing interest in bending nails in cutoffs at my shop.
You are a very generous friend to the LJs by making these available as downloads, [and not on a CD for $19.95 + S. H.] ;-) . I'm certain that many more woodworkers will benefit from them thru your generosity.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Lance, The first one has the best info on my model 700 scroll saw that I have come across. Thank you. -Jack


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys please tell all your friends I to got my first delta gram from my grandfather and they are a wonderful item to share the rights to share them was granted by delta the collection of originals i have collected for the past 20 years this is the best wood magazine ever for protects and ideas There is a nice bonus coming up on doing this for fun and profit a booklet from delta that we are going to share as well I hope this makes you all happy and keeps you coming back to read our tool reviews we have been doing reviews for 16 years on the web and we are finally growing into the resource we have always wanted to be thanks for your support and please enjoy the upcoming releases


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the update 

will there be a way to see what is the latest two to download 
as I can see it will be difficult to see when you have added 6-8 more 
what is the last two 
will you have them in there own box and then move them down
when the next two is uploaded

Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

we are working on a way to tell we will try to make that easy for you also if you joining the site we will tell you which issue is new as a work around for now thanks for the heads up Lance


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance, you could insert a < HR > (HTML for Horiz. Rule) to separate the newest 2 from the rest.

... just an idea…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont run the site Joe that stuff I just tell the web master he figures it out but he is using a down load manager and it now shows publication dates as it is working yet it still does not count we will be doing anothe security upgrade to the site soon and hope it keeps us from getting a dnss attack like just happened to the wood whisperer site. I dont do any code myself its all greek to me :+


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks Lance 
sorry to hear that about Spagnolo´s site … hope you and all the others on L J go free

have a good weekend 
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

Please pass it on to the webmaster… It's the Simplest solution… LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

As busy as this thread was in the first few days I want to keep posting updates I am currently taking requests for specific issues you want to see as a pdf if you know of an isue you want to have put up for Free Download please let me know today


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there an overall Index or list of ALL of the issues with a brief note of the contents?

If not, why not just start at the beginning and go through them?

I really enjoy reading & looking at them… many times, you see good Tips that are still GOOD today!

Thank you for all of your hard work!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

That is in the works Joe I got my first request for a certain Project I don't have an index of the projects and we do want to create an Index so people don't have to be going through a hundred issues to find what the want to build . On the Tips Joe it is funny the tips are often the shop secrets grandad passed down and said not to share with others it was a different time back then the man in the know had the better job and if you were in the dark you were unemployed


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah…

Never thought of it that way before… Makes sense…

Thank God things have changed!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

well yes and no today it is all about protectionism I just had a link just like this one taken down on sawmill creek because it had a link to my own site they were unable to get past the fact that I was going to be giving an entire archive of delta grams away for free they simply want to keep all the trafic tpo them selves the same thing happened on the wood whispers site


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

PM sent…

I find it hard to believe that the Marc would do that… if that's so, he just lost a peg or so on my ladder!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

here is what i got from them and my reply no reply back as yet Re: Removed post

Quote Originally Posted by Bruce Page
Lance, I removed your post "Free Digital Copys of the Original woodworking magazine The Deltagram" from view. Linking to your own website to promote traffic to that site is a violation of the Sawmill Creek terms of service (TOS).
From the TOS:

3. External Linking
Links to other websites are allowed in posts. In fact, they are
encouraged. However, links for the sole purpose of marketing,
generating traffic to a site, or any other commercial advertisement deemed
to solicit commercial benefit are not allowed. Links to other public or private forums are not allowed. Links should be submitted as references, for the sole purpose of generating or supporting discussions on SawMill Creek.
Bruce
Bruce it is not our goal to increase our trafic as we have been on the web for 16 years and have a nice loyal following the reason for the post is simply to share the free delta grams that is why it was a deep link to the downloads page I am not looking to get rich off the post I am trying to share free plans with the woodworking comunity at large I have been allowed to make this post on several sites including Lumberjocks and the Patriot woodworker. This archive is full of great information on woodworking and has lessons form real craftsmen who made exelent projects. We are not charging one dime for these people do not have to join our site to get them we are doing this for the good of woodworking as a whole. If ever you were to make an exception to your rule I would beg you to share this information with the members here at Sawmill Creek I in no way am trying to steel your customers as we dont even have a chat room or a forum. Please reconsider this decision and put the link back up to share this free and non comercial information with your readers. Lance The Dude Granum


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank Gawd Almighty… AN 8-TRACK STORAGE RACK!!! My prayers are answered!!!

 Thanks Dude!

Btw, I gave up on SMC a long time ago. Don't miss it s bit.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like those guys at Sawmill really have a BIG CHIP on their shoulder thinking the worst about everything…
... they don't want to think about the GOOD side of it…

Like you're really making money giving the book away for a Penny! DUH…

Good Luck… don't hold your breath…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't like websites that are afraid of things like that…

They haven't watched the movie *"Miracle on 34th Street" *where Santa, working at one famous dept. store like Gimbels or The Broadway or Macy's would refer children to other Stores if they didn't what they wanted… or if another store had one of better quality than they had… The Practice really worked and ended up making MORE people visiting their store!

Same thing…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are so right there Joe 
talking by experience in a small scale I know the benefit of not being afraid of 
saying to people where they can get what they want if you don´t can 
fullfill there demand …. its not a shame to say to people sorry we don´t do that or have that in the store
and let them know where to get the best help to solve a specific problem 
maybee you didn´t earned a dime but you got a longterm satisfird costummer 

Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

We just posted the new Issues for the month I hope you like the new ones this month as they are really cool I put one of them up by request of a fellow LJ who had built a project and needed the plans to repair his project here you go my friend the delta grams are up for the month.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you 

Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your welcome Dennis I wish more people would get the word out about the free downloads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hang in there it will come 
I just think people shuold get over the first hurdle seing a project they want to make 
themself or get a few tips they can use they didn´t know of already

most of us is just so used to tinkering around in the caves alone so we don´t 
think other needs the advices and tips becourse they already know them 
seing all those great projects here on L J 
I can understand it 
one thing though I can´t understand is why your downloadcounter doesn´t work on the site 
it says zero downloads = like it wuold say don´t download not worth it 
just my ½cent 
have a great day

Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya Dennis the problem is with the counter is doesn't like the version of our host program Daniel is working on doing an upgrade to the site they just keep updating joomla and it makes it hard to update everything over and over so the d.l manager was written in a newer version and we have not done an update to thatr version as we are worried about our data base and our users


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ok thanks 
understandeble why you are conserned about the database

Dennis


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

its not me its daniel and i stay out of that part of the site as much as i can


----------

